# Icd9 seizure



## mamacase1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a doctor that put seizure disorder would you use 345.90 or 780.39?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Feb 24, 2011)

Seizure Disorder codes to 354.9X, which actually states "Seizure disorder NOS" in the Tabular List if you take a look. If it is stated as just "seizure", you would then use 780.39. Also, under code 780.39, it states "Seizure NOS".

Always check the Tabular section of your book. You'll find a lot, if not most, of your answers there.


----------



## kmhall (Feb 24, 2011)

345.90 specifically states "disorder" but 780.39 only reads as "Seizure NOS".  Based on this, my opinion is to use 345.90 if that is what the documentation reads.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ruthberlinghoff (Feb 24, 2011)

*Colonoscopy*

Does any one know... If a patient is leaving a psychiatric hospital to go have a colonoscopy
and then coming back - Would that be V coded?


----------

